# [BSV] [Bitcoin SV] Original Satoshi Vision



## crapstream (Sep 17, 2020)

I've decided to start this thread as a general discussion for anything relating to Bitcoin SV  *Original Satoshi Vision*







*Wallets*
 ● Electrum SV ● Atomic Wallet ● Bitaddress ● Bitpie ● CashPay Wallet ● Centbee ● coinomi ● Edge ● Exodus ● Guarda ● HandCash ● Hivr ● Hodler Tech ● IPayYou ● NextCash ● Pixel Wallet ● Simply Cash

*Exchanges*
 ● Okex ● Huobi Global ● BitHumb ● HitBTC  ● Poloniex  ● Gate.io  ● Bitfinex ● Bittrex ● Korbit ● Kucoin ● YoBit​ ● FreeBitcoins XChange 
*White paper*
https://bitcoinsv.io/bitcoin.pdf

*Hard Fork Latest Updates*
https://bitcoinsv.io/genesis-hard-fork

*Applications*
 ● Bitcoin ATM ● Bitcoinplayspokemon ● Bitcoin Token ● Bitcoin Rewards ● Bitek ● Bitstocks ● CashPay ● Circle Invest ● Cryptograffiti ● Crypto Traders Pro ● Faucenet ● Fivebucks ● GifterCash ● GoUrl Bitcoin Payment Gateway ● GPS Tracker Shop ● Honey Badger ● Keyport TV ● Lighthouse ● Matter ● Money Button ● Netcoins ● Pedlr ● Premier Medical, Inc. ● Search BSV ● Tokenized ● Yours

*Block Explorers*
 ● WhatsOnChain ● Blockchair ● BestMiningPool ● SVBlox ● Huge+Block ● Tokenview BSV Explorer ● bchsvexplorer ● Bitfire ● Bitcoin Cash SV Explorer ● Bitcoin SV Explorer ● BSV Explorer ● BSV Test Net Explorer ● Satoshi IO

*Developer Tools*
 ● Oyo ● Trends ● BitcoinJ ● Nakasendo sdk ● bitdb ● BitSocket ● BSV JavaScript Library ● BSV DEVS ● DataPay ● Keyring Javascript Libraries​

*Bitcoin SV – Blocking potential P2SH replay attack after Genesis hard fork*
https://bitcoinsv.io/2019/12/23/bit...al-p2sh-replay-attack-after-genesis-hard-fork

The Bitcoin SV Node team notes the recent public disclosure on Reddit by Gregory Maxwell (a.k.a. /u/nullc) from the Bitcoin Core (BTC) of a potential replay attack vector on Bitcoin SV after the “Genesis” hard fork in February 2020 which will be deprecating the P2SH (pay-to-script-hash) feature that is not part of the Bitcoin design described by Satoshi Nakamoto.

The post describes a possible theft via replay attack of P2SH (pay-to-script-hash) transactions from the BTC chain that could be executed to steal unsplit funds of BTC users on the Bitcoin SV chain. The Bitcoin SV mission is to return Bitcoin to the vision described in Satoshi’s whitepaper which uses the word “honest” no less than 15 times and we emphatically reject the notion that obvious theft of coins by miners can fall within the definition of “honest” behaviour.

 We note that Mr. Maxwell’s public disclosure in no way fits the broadly accepted definition of “responsible disclosure” and by describing in detail the steps required to exploit and potentially cause loss of funds to BTC users, we would deem it both irresponsible to BTC users and poor security practice.  Had the disclosure been made responsibly according the guidelines set out in the Bitcoin SV Responsible Disclosure Policy, it likely would have been eligible for a substantial bug bounty.  It is particularly puzzling to the BSV Node team that the disclosure was made in this public way by a BTC core developer given the users most likely put at greater risk by the disclosure are not those actively engaged with BSV, but primarily those that are BTC users who may not even be interested in BSV.

We note for the record that the Bitcoin SV Node team has previously made responsible disclosures to the Bitcoin Core and Bitcoin Cash development teams and intend to continuing to do so as part of our commitment to professionalizing Bitcoin software development.

The Bitcoin SV team had been previously aware of variations of this attack vector and did in fact have a plan in place to mitigate it, in part involving a coalition of honest miners forcibly rejecting blocks that contain obvious theft attempts in order to protect the integrity of the chain. We note that this mechanism has subtle but important differences to an explicit consensus rule although has a similar effect. However, due to this public disclosure and explicit description of the method, we believe there is now a significantly higher risk of a dishonest miner attempting to execute this theft attack with a large amount of hashpower and consequently the economic cost to honest miners of implementing the proposed mitigation method is likely to be substantially higher as well. As such the Bitcoin SV team has determined that a stronger mitigation is now required.

We note for the record that Mr. Maxwell’s post did bring to our attention some aspects of this issue that the Bitcoin SV team had not yet fully considered.  So we thank him for the technical review and shedding some new light on the matter.   

In fact, this event demonstrates that the public review process implemented by the Bitcoin SV team, in advance of finalizing the code in early January, is achieving the intended goal of improving security outcomes for the ecosystem.

Mitigation
In response, the Bitcoin SV Node team will update the “Genesis” hard fork specification by upgrading the rule rejecting the P2SH script pattern from a policy rule to a consensus rule.  That is the specific script template “OP_HASH160 <hash> OP_EQUAL” will not be allowed in new outputs and this rule will be directly implemented in the Bitcoin SV Node software.  Whilst unfortunate to restrict the usage of a particular script pattern, we note that the same effect can be achieved using variations of the script pattern e.g. “OP_SHA256 OP_RIPEMD160 <hash> OP_EQUAL”.

This change closes the attack vector and mitigates the need for honest miners to forcibly reject blocks containing theft transactions.  Whilst this could have triggered a valuable demonstration of the principle of honest miners acting punitively against dishonest miners, the public disclosure by Mr. Maxwell raises the potential cost to those miners to an unacceptable level.

Segwit script pattern
To address an additional but unrelated issue related to native Segwit transaction replay an additional measure will be taken. This will be detailed in a later post.

An update to the Genesis hard fork specification will be published shortly and the code changes included in the next beta release of Bitcoin SV. Release notification will occur through the usual channels noted here: https://bitcoinsv.io/genesis-hard-fork/

Bug Bounty
We take this opportunity to remind the security research community of the substantial bug bounty program offered by Bitcoin SV with a maximum reward of up to $100,000 USD (payable in BSV), rivalling the largest bug bounty programs in the world offered by multinational technology giants.

We offer a top-tier bug bounty program in order to encourage further scrutiny, review and responsible disclosures from all parties.  Gregory Maxwell is of course eligible to participate so long as he adheres to principles of Responsible Disclosure in the future.





_“The nature of Bitcoin is such that once version 0.1 was released, the core design was set in stone for the rest of its lifetime.”_
Satoshi Nakamoto


----------



## Vecr (Sep 17, 2020)

Satoshi put that in there though, what are these people talking about?


----------



## Kosher Dill (Sep 18, 2020)

> We take this opportunity to remind the security research community of the substantial bug bounty program offered by Bitcoin SV with a maximum reward of up to $100,000 USD (payable in BSV)



When I've kidnapped the Queen, each Bison Dollar BSV will be worth five British pounds!


----------



## Rei is shit (Sep 18, 2020)

Are we already moving into a world of coin re-releases and special deluxe collectors editions?


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Sep 19, 2020)

I disavow all posts on this sub-board, but I especially disavow this thread.


----------



## le fishe (Sep 19, 2020)

i don't even know what the fuck OP is on about but i know it's retarded


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Sep 19, 2020)

le fishe said:


> i don't even know what the fuck OP is on about but i know it's retarded


Basically, after a group of grifters including chief grifter Roger Ver and Craig Wright who pretends to be 'Satoshi' split off and formed 'Bitcoin Cash', pretend Satoshi fell out with the rest of the grifters and formed his own shitcoin fork of 'Bitcoin Cash', in which he doubled down on the changes made in 'Bitcoin Cash'.

The stated idea of the fake Bitcoins is to make it practical for you to buy a cup of coffee with their shitcoin, without paying more than a few millicents in transaction fees. Of course, neither of them actually allow a transaction to be confirmed in less than ten minutes or so, so pretty impractical for real life transactions. And because they still provide no privacy at all, if you are in the US you will then have to pay capital gains tax on the transaction. This makes their value.. questionable. If Facebook manage to make their Libra token work these shitcoins will die.

To look at the differences a bit more, real Bitcoin has a block size limit of 1mb, which requires those making transactions to pay more than nominal fees to get their transactions included. 'Bitcoin Cash' is 32mb, and 'Bitcoin SV' is 128 mb. But neither of the shitbits ever even come close to having a full megabyte filled on a block, generally they are closer to 100kb. This is because noone uses them.


			https://www.sfox.com/blog/bitcoin-cash-vs-bitcoin-sv-six-months-after-the-hash-war/


----------



## LoginRegister (Sep 19, 2020)

BSV is superior


----------



## ditto (Sep 19, 2020)

LoginRegister said:


> BSV is superior


At least Craig Wright doesn't have his own Pope.


----------



## LoginRegister (Sep 20, 2020)

ditto said:


> At least Craig Wright doesn't have his own Pope.



I am dumb, what "have his own Pope" means?


----------



## ditto (Sep 20, 2020)

LoginRegister said:


> I am dumb, what "have his own Pope" means?


Bitcoin Core dev Luke Dash Jr and his extreme religious views.

At least Craig Wright is a simple man who just wants money.


----------



## LoginRegister (Sep 20, 2020)

ditto said:


> Bitcoin Core dev Luke Dash Jr and his extreme religious views.


Luke Dash Jr, extreme faggot i say


----------



## hawaianlapulapu (Sep 21, 2020)

I am not a fan of BSV, let say i have some because i was holding BTC when all those fork happened, and i really don't care, but shit, it has been fun how Craig and Ver trolled the BTC core developers and maxi fucks who made BTC the shit is today.


----------



## crapstream (Oct 2, 2020)

This is funny because nutildah is bankrupt, hiding from debt collectors and has no money,
Most likely he got paid by Gregory Maxwell to fud Bcash and BSV.


			https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=5149062.msg55292196#msg55292196
		





In other news, today is the last day of Coingeek conference, to watch the live stream you can check their website for the Youtube link


			https://coingeek.com/


----------



## LoginRegister (Oct 24, 2020)

Fuck you all


			https://twitter.com/CalvinAyre/status/1320008746660253703
		




One has to wonder what McCormack and Tether saw in discovery that sapped all enthusiasm for standing by McCormack’s accusations, but the obvious answer is that they now know they can no longer claim that Craig Wright is a fraud by claiming to have invented Bitcoin. It is very clear from these actions that Tether has confirmed Craig is Satoshi.


----------



## ditto (Oct 24, 2020)

LoginRegister said:


> One has to wonder what McCormack and Tether saw in discovery that sapped all enthusiasm for standing by McCormack’s accusations, but the obvious answer is that they now know they can no longer claim that Craig Wright is a fraud by claiming to have invented Bitcoin. It is very clear from these actions that Tether has confirmed Craig is Satoshi.


Craig looks like he's aged about 20 years in that photo. Isn't he supposed to be in his forties?

Tether is a scam.. birds of a feather


----------



## muean82 (Mar 12, 2021)

3119967d0c said:


> Basically, after a group of grifters including chief grifter Roger Ver and Craig Wright who pretends to be 'Satoshi' split off and formed 'Bitcoin Cash', pretend Satoshi fell out with the rest of the grifters and formed his own shitcoin fork of 'Bitcoin Cash', in which he doubled down on the changes made in 'Bitcoin Cash'.
> 
> The stated idea of the fake Bitcoins is to make it practical for you to buy a cup of coffee with their shitcoin, without paying more than a few millicents in transaction fees. Of course, neither of them actually allow a transaction to be confirmed in less than ten minutes or so, so pretty impractical for real life transactions. And because they still provide no privacy at all, if you are in the US you will then have to pay capital gains tax on the transaction. This makes their value.. questionable. If Facebook manage to make their Libra token work these shitcoins will die.
> 
> ...


It is a pretty accurate description of what happened imo.


----------

